# New coders, who were just hired



## Colliemom (Feb 22, 2013)

I am a CPC, but I also teach medical coding.  My students are constantly asking me what new coders (CPC-A) can expect to earn.  I know the salary surverys help, but I was looking to see what new coders are making as an hourly rate.  If anyone is willing to share this info, I know my students would greatly appreciate it.

1) How much are you earning an hour?
2) Are you working for a hospital, medical office or insurance company?
3) What state are you in?

thank you so much!


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Feb 22, 2013)

Colliemom said:


> I am a CPC, but I also teach medical coding.  My students are constantly asking me what new coders (CPC-A) can expect to earn.  I know the salary surverys help, but I was looking to see what new coders are making as an hourly rate.  If anyone is willing to share this info, I know my students would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 1) How much are you earning an hour?
> 2) Are you working for a hospital, medical office or insurance company?
> ...




1.)15.00 an hour
2.) medical office
3.)Colorado.


----------



## MariesAAPC (Feb 24, 2013)

1.)14.00 an hour
2.) out patient radiology
3.) Washington, dc


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you wanting only new coder info?


----------



## Colliemom (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes Debra, they will only be starting out as CPC-A's.  And they are trying to decide where they want to apply. (hospital vs medical office, etc)


----------

